# right place wrong time



## got10 (Oct 4, 2012)

The supermarket that I use has had 2 gators there in as many days. and the worse part is that i was at the pizza shopacross the parking lot the day the first one wa found and I was IN the lot about 20min before they found the second one. I sure as heck would've kept it if I found it first


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 4, 2012)

I would of kept it too

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

